# Q7 20" Rims and tires Wanted for 3.6 Premium



## concord01 (Jul 29, 2007)

Wondering if anyone wants to sell their sstock 20" 5 spokr rims or know where I can get some cheap with Continental 275/45/20 tires?
Is the stock rim9 or 8.5 "?


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Q7 20" Rims and tires Wanted for 3.6 Premium (concord01)*

Do you have the 20's on your Q7 now? I thought you couldn't put bigger rims on a 3.6 if it wasn't shipped that way from the factory.
Hartman has the Q7 replica rims now.


----------



## concord01 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Q7 20" Rims and tires Wanted for 3.6 Premium (jperryrocks)*

I have the 19" rims but I'd like to put on the 20" factory rims. Will that work?


----------



## jperryrocks (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Q7 20" Rims and tires Wanted for 3.6 Premium (concord01)*

I was told no, but you might want to call and check with your local Audi parts dept. That's the info I got when the Q7 was 1st released.


----------



## audious (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Q7 20" Rims and tires Wanted for 3.6 Premium (jperryrocks)*

If you have the 19" or larger wheels on the Q7 from the factory, then you can upgrade to any size rim that will fit.
For those with the 18's from the factory, there are no upgrade options.
Not sure why this is, but that's the word from Audi.


----------



## razorsq7 (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi new to forum. Just wanted to add that if you have factory 18s you can upgrade to 19s or 20s etc just need to have spacers installed by dealer. Believe you might need them to go from 19 -20 but not sure. I had the 10 spoke accessory wheels put on my Q7 to replace the 18. Got a good deal for a site on line. AUDIPARTSUPERSTORE.com. They are associated with a dealership

_Modified by razorsq7 at 3:52 PM 8/27/2007_


_Modified by razorsq7 at 3:52 PM 8/27/2007_


----------



## jamesy1010 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Re: Q7 20" Rims and tires Wanted for 3.6 Premium (concord01)*

I have 22X10 ABT Rims if you are interested?? 295/30/22.


----------



## concord01 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Q7 20" Rims and tires Wanted for 3.6 Premium (jamesy1010)*

Thanks but I found some stock 20''s with tires in Arizona.


----------

